# Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

Do any of these tire sizes exist for a 15"? 
165 40
170 40
175 40
180 40
185 40
165 45
170 45
175 45
180 45
185 45
Im trying to get a good tire for a little stretch on a 15x7 inch wheel, the 165 45 might be a little too much stretch for me, but i might have to go with that, if there isnt anything else that will get me some stretch on a 15x7.
Does anyone know where to score a set a tires in any of these sizes.
I have looked all over and cant find anything.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7 (Dets97GTI2pointOH)*

165/45/15 
thats not too much stretch.
i've seen that size tire stretched over a sportmax 15x8.
you wont find those tires anywhere in the states.
i believe you would have to order those from overseas


----------



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7 (eurobred)*

Found some place one state away in Portland OR.
Federal FORMOZA FD1 165/45 R15 68V TW $ 50.30 4 $ 201.20
Anyone know if these are good tires?


_Modified by Dets97GTI2pointOH at 9:30 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7 (Dets97GTI2pointOH)*

wow nice
i just found a website here local in california that sells those tire sizes


----------



## maxm91 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7 (eurobred)*

post up those websites or phone numbers of the above mentioned shops


----------



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7 (maxm91)*

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/d...ry=US
Its http://www.tire-easy.com is the name of the company.
I thought it was an american company, but i guess its from England, They just have an outlet in Portland that they are affilated with, that sells tires for them.
I ordered the tires the day before X-mas, and instantly recieved an email stating that they would send me another email as soon as they were ready to ship. It is now the 28th and no email thus far. 
Dont order from them, until i get back on here and let cha know if they actual have them in stock and that i get them delivered ok, and what not. I have read alot of revies of the place and 90 percent seem to be pretty decent, but 10 percent of them sound like horror stories. Like terrable customer service, listing tires they dont actualy have, ect. That why is say hold off till i can let you know the skizzy.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

tire-easy sucks, ordered some tires from them, waited a week to get a confirmation email, then i called them, lady said they'd ship the following day. called two days later and a different guy told me they've been out of stock for a while, seemed shady so i asked for my money back and ordered my tires from edgeracing.com


----------



## Dets97GTI2pointOH (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7 (Dets97GTI2pointOH)*

The tires got here Jan 3rd and i ordered them on Dec 24th at 8pm, thats not bad for there being two holidays between those dates and still getting them in 6 business days. Tire-easy.com shipped them on the 26th of Dec, thats the first day they were open after my order. I live in the Northwest and they were shipped from Florida, i guess thats where they had the tires in stock, or maybe thats where their major warehouse is located.
Tires were in perfect condition, and look great on the rims. They also handle very good. Its not a bumpy ride at all, i cant tell a difference in the comfort of the ride between these 165 45 15's and the Proxes 195 50 15's i had on the car prior. But it looks 10 times better. Now i just need some 30mm spacers in the rear and 15mm in the front.








So over all Tire-easy.com was very easy to deal with, they sent me an email immediately after i sent the order threw, and 2 days later got an email with the tracking number for the shipment. $50 per tire and $55 for shipping. Total was around $255 for 4 tires shipped to my door, way cheaper than anywhere else!!
I'll post some pics soon!!


----------



## Thecleaner (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Help: Looking for a tire that will stretch on a 15x7 (Dets97GTI2pointOH)*

I just placed an order for the same tires. They are cheaper now!







We'll see how it goes....


----------

